# Furry anime



## Grunnolf (Nov 2, 2012)

Hey there was wondering if anyone had any idea on good furry anime. I have finished watching Spice and Wolf and can't seem to find any other good furry anime.


----------



## Lifelessbody (Nov 2, 2012)

http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Anime hopefully that should help you out


----------



## Tuss (Nov 2, 2012)

I quite liked Legendz. It had quite a few furry characters in it :3
Dunno if other people consider it good but I like it!


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 2, 2012)

sweet thanks so much guys il check those out ... i'm always open for new anime's so feel free to post whenever


----------



## Platty_Baleine (Nov 30, 2012)

Here's a TV movie by Osamu Tezuka called _Bagi: The Mighty Monster of Nature_, which probably spawned thousands of Kemono fans in Japan 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grPOEN6WZ7I

This movie has some flaws, but overall I'd still recommend it. Alot of Tezuka's work now that I think about it should really appeal to furries. Phoenix, Kimba the White Lion, The Amazing Three, and I could probably go on...


----------



## Mittens (Nov 30, 2012)

Smile PreCure has this guy in it, though the anime itself isn't 'furry'. Might be worth checking out though

Edit: Just noticed that there's already a thread like this.. http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/30532-Furry-Anime


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 30, 2012)

I was hoping for the Digimon spin-off, _WereGarurumon and Leomon Kick Ass: Who Cares About the Digi-Destined? _but that never did come to pass!


----------



## burakki (Dec 1, 2012)

Spice & Wolf is really good, although the anime isn't entirely focused on the furry character, Holo.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Dec 2, 2012)

There's a furry anime thread already in The Tube. Here's the link:

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/30532-Furry-Anime


----------



## viviboi9 (Dec 3, 2012)

I know of Spice and Wolf, Loveless (if u can handle yaoi) and thats it :l sorry im not helpful I think Furries should have more anime's


----------



## AxM (Jan 17, 2013)

Heh, it's not exactly furry, but "Polar Bear Cafe" is a good one ; )


----------



## Ryu Deacon (Jan 17, 2013)

Summer Wars,
Not Furry in Nature but does have quite a fuw Characters that can be considered Furry

also a couple Episodes from Devilman Lady could be considered furry, particularly the final 4-5 Episodes

Not certain about Dog Days but believe it can be considered too


----------



## Mentova (Jan 17, 2013)

Moved to the TV forum since it was in the comic forum.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 17, 2013)

Megami KyÅju/ Legend of the Wolf Woman.
Rape, gore, transformation...everything a furfag wants :V


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 22, 2013)

AxM said:


> Heh, it's not exactly furry, but "Polar Bear Cafe" is a good one ; )


Grunnolf watch Polar Bear Cafe AKA Shirokuma Cafe. It's so fucking good. There's an adorbs wolf character in it, you like wolves right?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 22, 2013)

This is more a film than a show but I really wanna see this thing: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xLji7WsW0w

The Dad's kinda creepy though. O-o


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 22, 2013)

Shin Getter Robo vs. Neo Getter Robo


----------



## slashlife (Feb 1, 2013)

i've heard good things about wolfs rain, but i've never watched it.


----------



## tharesan.alae (Feb 9, 2013)

I've often wondered where some good anthro/furry anime is, myself.  I liked Wolf's Rain.  It's about wolves who take the shape of humans.  That's the only anime I know of, tho.  I've seen some artist's and thought, "Man, if they made an anime, I'd watch that series to death" but alas nobody is making anthro/furry anime.  I'm trying to making my own anime to address this issue, because you know, if there's none around, might as well make it myself, right?


----------



## Aleu (Feb 13, 2013)

Cuticle Detective Inaba is fairly new to the scene and it's...all kinds of "Wtf am I watching" in it.

About Loveless, it's not yaoi, it's shounen-ai I believe. Soubi is 21 and Ritsuka is 12.


----------



## Flack (Feb 13, 2013)

theres guardians of Luna thats comin out sooon if ya watch the space for the release


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 3, 2013)

Hyper police!  It's one of my most favorite mangas ever.  It also has an anime series too, but it's not as good.  The story diverges from the original manga, there is a lot of censoring and the voice acting is terrible.  But still it's at least worth checking out.  Nevertheless, I recommend the manga overall.  It has an awesome story, lovable and adorable characters and a good setting.


----------



## Mikhal18 (Mar 7, 2013)

Kaiketsu Zorori as well 
It's pretty awesome (a bit childish yes but who cares, awesome anyway).


----------



## Hewge (Mar 7, 2013)

Holy crap! Polar Bear Cafe is amazing.

>.>


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 11, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> This is more a film than a show but I really wanna see this thing: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xLji7WsW0w
> 
> The Dad's kinda creepy though. O-o



<<< this guy?
you're tripping
100% cutie

This movie is stunning in every way by the way, and I urge you all to watch it if and when you can.
Watched it 3 times since it was subbed and released on the weekend before last (Saturday the 2nd)
Soundtrack is currently being listened to, to death.


Polar Bear's CafÃ© is cute too. Shame it's only 3 episodes 'til it's all over. I started watching it a year ago from a month's time from now. Longest anime I've stuck with from the beginning (until Space Brothers eventually takes over in another 17 or so weeks after Polar Bear's CafÃ© ends).


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 11, 2013)

Hateful Bitch said:


> <<< this guy?
> you're tripping
> 100% cutie
> 
> ...



Yep. I dunno, his wolf form's smile is reminiscent of the mother wolf's from Princess Mononoke. It takes up his whole face. >.< 

But I really should give it a watch. I saw in another thread that you mentioned the mother was a great character. I have a feeling she's the backbone of the picture. And omg, who did the music? The same team from Summer Wars? If so, it doesn't surprise me.


----------

